# Steam-Rückerstattungen



## mr.4EvEr (2. Juni 2015)

*Steam-Rückerstattungen*

Nun gibt es (hoffentlich) endlich vernünftige Rückgabekonditionen bei Steam.
Die Geldrückgabe erfolgt entweder wahlweise über die ursprüngliche Zahlmethode, oder auf das Steam-Konto.
Zurückgegeben kann uneingeschränkt jegliche Software, die seit maximal 14 Tagen im Account ist und maximal 2 Stunden angespielt wurde.
Falls diese Kriterien nicht erfüllt werden, kann trotz dessen ein Antrag gestellt werden.
Alles weitere am Besten selbst nachlesen: Steam Refunds

Ich habe dies nun direkt mit Project Cars probiert (über Steam vor Release bezogen und 109 Minuten "gespielt") und bin gespannt, ob ich mein Geld zurück bekomme.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Sofern das Versprochene eingehalten wird, ist dies endlich mal ein (eigentlich selbstverständlicher) Schritt, um den Kunden entgegen zukommen.
Immerhin passiert es schnell, dass man ein Spiel kauft, welches die Erwartungen dann doch nicht erfüllen kann (in meinem Fall PCars).


----------



## Ersy90 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Steam-Rückerstattungen*

Hätte ich das bis heute bei jedem Assasins Creed machen können...hoho, ich wäre reich.


----------

